#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-29
<vitor_makyama> stirk, Boa Noite
<vitor_makyama> Boa Noite Alguém pode me ajudar a tirar a criptografica de disco que configure no inicio da instalação do ubuntu 13.04
<vitor_makyama> ?
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, Boa noite! como eu tiro a Criptografia de disco no ubuntu 13.04
<vitor_makyama> ?
<stirk> vitor sou novo
<stirk> nao sei
<stirk> mas creio que aprigio possa te ajuda
<stirk> pois nao sei mesmo
<vitor_makyama> stirk, sei que vc é novo eu só gostaria de agradeçer pelo que vc me falou que era novo e virou no peito ubuntu
<stirk> tenho 3 meses de ubuntu so
<vitor_makyama> stirk, agora to total 13.04 tbm
<vitor_makyama> stirk, eu lembro
<stirk> eu tb
<stirk> eu lembro
<stirk> e ai oq ta achando
<vitor_makyama> stirk, então e ta legal
<vitor_makyama> stirk, muito legal, força estudar e aprender é melhor
<stirk> sim
<stirk> aqui vitor creio que isso aqui ira te ajuda
<stirk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2012-February/095801.html
<vitor_makyama> stirk, sempre que tiver o caminho mais facil que vc ja conhece vc vai usa-lo agora quando não tem o outro jeito *Windows vc acaba aprendendo mais rapido
<stirk> sim
<stirk> aqui
<stirk> essa criptografia ela e no boot
<stirk> aqui vc ta com o xchat?
<vitor_makyama> stirk, sim
<stirk> pois eu nao vou saber te ajuda mas tenta ai #ubuntu-br
<stirk> entra nesse canal
<stirk> la tem 62 pessoas on
<vitor_makyama> stirk, pensando bem lendo este link que vc mandou vou deixar a criptografia na partição
<stirk> e o pessoal da suporte
<stirk> vc pode deixa mas e melhor aprende a tira tb ne
<stirk> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<stirk> tudo aqui pra gente e novo kkkkkkk
<stirk> olha tem uma aula boa do aprigio
<stirk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOlVPn9M1uU
<stirk> pra gente que ta iniciado e uma boa
<stirk> to vendo muito youtube
<stirk> essa aula e muito boa
<stirk> so que o aprigio ta enrolando fazer a segunda kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<stirk> muito bem exeplicada
<stirk> ajuda muito vale apena ver
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia pessoal
<lincoln> esta perfeito o som para mim
<lincoln> rs
<lincoln> rs
<tiagoscd> aprigio: http://www.myinstants.com/instant/tekpix/
<aprigio> uhauhauhauh q isso
<aprigio> hahhaa
<tiagoscd> uhauhuahua
<aprigio> ainda vou botar linux nisso
<tiagoscd> não precisamos mais imitar na hora do papo
<tiagoscd> agora podemos transmitir o link
<aprigio> uhauhauha
<aprigio> vou ver se vende isso no ML e levar para a expolivre
<aprigio> cada foto dela custará 2 reais
<aprigio> vou ficar rico
<aprigio> 2 nada, 10
<aprigio> e a pessoa ainda ganha impresso na foto "foto tirada na tekpix"
<tiagoscd> hauhuahuaha
<tiagoscd> siim
<tiagoscd> boa ideia
<tiagoscd> raridade man
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> po quem nao vai querer tirar uma foto com a tekpix
<aprigio> :)
<aprigio> e ainda coloco um auto-send para o instagram hauhauha
<tiagoscd> hauhauauhuahuah
<tiagoscd> instant upload
<tiagoscd> \o/
<aprigio> ja volto ae
<aprigio> uhauhauha muito bom http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Z19vR1GldRI
<aprigio> a melhor coisa q microsoft ja fez, foi esse comercial hrsrsrs
<tiagoscd> sim, eu vi
<tiagoscd> auhauahua
<tiagoscd> maior bizarro
<aprigio> finalmente eles foram criativos hihi
<tiagoscd> aprigio: sim, heheh
<tiagoscd> volto já, indo pra casa
<tiagoscd> 15 minutos conecto novamente
<tiagoscd> abrçao
<tiagoscd> *abraço
<stirk> tiago vc viu aquele cara mudo pro ubuntu de vez to bom pra convencer
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-30
<tiagoscd> dia
<Danniel-Lara> bo mdia
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<tiagoscd> bom dia Danniel-Lara :)
<Danniel-Lara> e ai pessoal blz ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: beleza e aí?
<Danniel-Lara> por aqui tranquilo e ai ?
<Danniel-Lara> vou sair agora a tarde levar a mulher pra fazer exames
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> tranquilo aqui também
<tiagoscd> vai lá, abraço tchê
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-01
<robson> helo
<tiagoscd> olá, boa noite
<robson> boa noite, tava tentando conectar no canal, demorou mais consegui
<robson> como eu configuro o canal no xchat?
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<aprigio> waw
<aprigio> eae
<boiko> dae aprigio!
<aprigio> boiko, eaee garotaoo
<boiko> aprigio: tudo blz?
<aprigio> tranquilinho, como hoje eh feriado no RJ estou desfrutando do dia do velho
<aprigio> ou seja, mercado + cafe + queijim
<aprigio> :)
<aprigio> e pra fechar um dia um script :)
<aprigio> hihi
<aprigio> boiko, pareci agora aquelas pessoas que postam quando vao ao banheiro no twitter ;)
<boiko> lol
<boiko> aprigio: sorte tua tar de folga, tô trabalhando por aqui :/
<aprigio> hhihi
<aprigio> amanha volta a correria
<aprigio> se bem contar q a gente sempre tira um tempinho pra fazer alguma coisa hhihihi
<boiko> em compensação vou tirar segunda e terça de folga \o/
<aprigio> hoje eu vi uma propaganda da tekpix
<aprigio> uhauhUHAuhUHAhuAUHAuh
<aprigio> boaa
<boiko> aprigio: eu lembro que os caras da tekpix tavam vendendo um toca-discos esses tempos atrás, caro pra diachos
<aprigio> ahuauhauha ve isso depois http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wcikhi0MOX4
<boiko> blz, depois do trabalho vejo
<aprigio> esse cara do video vai cerrar a tekpix no meio auhUHAuha
<aprigio> hihihi foi mal
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-02
<stirk> aprigio vc ta devendo a segunda aula
<stirk> nao e cobrando nao mas ja cobrando rs
<vitor_makyama> Boa noite!
<vitor_makyama> eu uso o ubuntu 13.04 e não estou conseguindo instalar o oracle-java
<vitor_makyama> para acessar bancos
<vitor_makyama> alguém pode me ajudar
<vitor_makyama> ?
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, Boa Noite!
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<samurai_black> hggdh: !ping
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: !ping
<hggdh> samurai_black: pong
<hggdh> e bom dia :-)
<samurai_black> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626063/
<samurai_black> Vixi, ainda é dia mesmo... RSRSRS
<samurai_black> Bom dia. Poderia me ajudar ai hggdh ?
<hggdh> samurai_black: vendo o partebin agora
<samurai_black> oka
<hggdh> samurai_black: ubuntu-keyring está instalado?
<samurai_black> sei não man, como vejo?
<hggdh> dpkg -l ubuntu-keyring
<hggdh> editaste algum dos arquivos do dpkg na mão?
<samurai_black> não memxi nela não, calma que vou lhe mostrar
<samurai_black> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626140/
<hggdh> sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-key-ring
<hggdh> deveria estar lá, e a tua é a versão actual do keyring para precise
<samurai_black> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626150/
<hggdh> samurai_black: siga as instrucções em http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072
<samurai_black> hggdh: assim que acabar lhe retorno o que houve
<hggdh> k
<samurai_black> hggdh: saberia me dizer se é possível atualizar só um programa especifico? Exemplo, eu atualizo a source.list e ela retorna que tem pra atualizar o Firefox, Kernel e Pidgin, teria como eu escolher pelo terminal qual desses eu poderia arbitrárimente atualizar?
<samurai_black> hggdh: Funcinou, obrigado. :)
<hggdh> samurai_black: basta 'sudo apt-get install <nome do pacote>'
<hggdh> ou usar synaptics
<samurai_black> um
<samurai_black> é como se estivesse instalando o dito cujo pela primeira vez...
<hggdh> mas estes pacotes podem requerem co-requisitos
<samurai_black> entendi, obrigado mais uma vez hggdh ;)
<samurai_black> ?
<hggdh> yw
<samurai_black> e ai, como se faz?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-03
<vitor_makyama> boa noite pessoal
<vitor_makyama> faço Tecnologia de Analise e Desenvolvimento de Sistemas e estou convidado minha sala para participar do papo de buteco tem algum material que eu possa passar para eles?
<barna_> vitor_makyama, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/distro/discussoes/ e www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco e https://www.facebook.com/ubuntubrsc
<vitor_makyama> barna_, muito obrigado
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<samurai_black> ops, Bom dia.
 * samurai_black rsrsrs, ;P
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<samurai_black> Bom dia Danniel-Lara
<samurai_black> :)
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia blz ?
<samurai_black> no brasil? Não! RSRSRS
<samurai_black> ;P
<samurai_black> Danniel-Lara: e por ai, beleza?
<samurai_black> Danniel-Lara: saberia me dizer se qual a diferença entre as extensões adblock e adblock plus?
<Danniel-Lara> bah eu não sei mesmo
<samurai_black> beleza man, acho que são a mesma coisa, mas, pesquisar mais um pouco para ter certeza...
<samurai_black> :)
<Abafh> Olá
<Abafh> Boa tarde, alguém aí ou todo mundo afk?
<isb> boa tarde galera, o que estão achando no ubuntu 13.04
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-04
<stirk> cade o papo de buteco
<pacaol> Boa noite. Gostaria de saber onde pego o link do papo de buteco
<stirk> www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<stirk> mas nao ta rolando nao
<stirk> eu acho
<stirk> perdi o da semana passada
<stirk> nao sei se e ele que to vendo
<stirk> pois ta o boico tiago e og
<pacaol> strirk: Esse já passou. Queria o dia hoje. Por favor.
<stirk> eu tb to querendo
<stirk> mas acho que nao ta rolado
<pacaol> Eles não mandam o link para o irc?
<stirk> to por fora
<pacaol> Valeu, eu não queria mas vou buscar pelo facebook.
<stirk> entrei agora a poco
<pacaol> stirk entrei na página da facebook e olha a mensagem: Ubuntu-BR-SC
<pacaol> há 4 horas
<pacaol> Depois de duas temporadas, anuncio que o Papo de Buteco está oficialmente suspenso devido a problemas de incompatibilidade de horários.
<pacaol> Em um futuro voltaremos com outro nome e formato. Entretanto, sem data prevista para retorno.
<stirk> poxa que paia
<stirk> ia ate fala que poderiamos vem uma sla no paltalk
<pacaol> é péssima notícia...
<stirk> la tem mic
<stirk> e poderiamos todos entra e nos conhecer
<stirk> po ja tinha ficado viciado no papo
<pacaol> eu também
<pacaol> meu dia foi cheio, vou descansar um pouco. Abç
<stirk> abç
<vitor_makyama> aprigio, Boa Noite!
<vitor_makyama> aprigio, vai rolar papo hj?
<aprigio> infelizmente
<aprigio> esta suspenso durante um tempo
<aprigio> ;(
<stirk> po ja tava viciado
<stirk> aprigio: quando a segunda aula
<aprigio> hih
<stirk> vc ta enrolando a gente
<aprigio> nao sei cara
<stirk> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<aprigio> eh questoa de tempo
<aprigio> vamos ver se sai
<aprigio> preciso consolidar tempo em tudo
<stirk> velho suas aulas sao muito boas
<stirk> pois you tube ta carende de boas aulas de ubuntu
<stirk> teve ate uma serie que achei mas o cara coloco aquele prog de leitura de texto
<stirk> e voz robotica da ate sono
<aprigio> obrigado garotao
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> eu tenho alguns videos no meu blog ja viu?
<aprigio> vou postar sim em breve eu prometo
<stirk> ja baixei todos
<stirk> e to querendo monta um servidor aqui
<stirk> aula de servido e dificio de acha
<stirk> aqui uma pergunta vc conhce a firewall astaro??
<aprigio> eu ainda tenho varias q eu tenho q subir
<aprigio> meu foco é fazer so screencast de servidor
<aprigio> astaro nao
<aprigio> nao conheco
<stirk> e linux
<stirk> tem uma interface grafica amigavel
<stirk> e licença homer gratis pra 10 pcs
<stirk> instalei aqui mas nao sei configura kkkkkkkkk
<stirk> peguei um p4 que tava parado kkkkkk
<aprigio> ahh eu so gosto de iptables
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> e do ipfw e pf
<stirk> eu so meio fusao
<aprigio> eu amo iptables
<aprigio> apesar de que o ufw ( o firewall descomplicado do ubuntu)
<aprigio> gerencia muito bem as regras do iptables
<stirk> nao conheço
<aprigio> e mantem muito proximo do prctl
<aprigio> do open
<stirk> bacana
<stirk> o aprigio yoda deixa eu ser seu padawan kkkkk
<aprigio> hihihi
<aprigio> eu prometo q libero masi videos
<stirk> ja tive do lado negro da força msoft e nao gostei
<stirk> bom mesmo
<aprigio> eu fiz um script para sempre manter o kernel linux (precompilado) do ubuntu atualizado
<aprigio> para as 2 ultimas versoes
<aprigio> ja ja libero, pq eu ainda nao testei em 32bits
<aprigio> tenho q instalar uma vm
<aprigio> ae ja viu
<stirk> pois o vitor conheci aqui e convenci ele larga aquela meleca do windows
<stirk> isso e bacana
<stirk> eu to e penando com o bluetooth
<stirk> e a merda do conflito da placa de rede Atheros AR9285
<stirk> com ath9
<aprigio> eita ainda
<stirk> ja to desitindo
<aprigio> procure info sobre ela no help.ubuntu.com e no ubuntuforums.com
<stirk> de blue
<aprigio> eu nunca usei esse hw
<aprigio> vc ja esta no ubuntu 13.04?
<stirk> a solusao e eu instala windows e abilita ele no windows que ele abilita aqui
<stirk> ja
<stirk> e nao vo coloca windows aqui nem a pau
<stirk> prefiro ser zuado
<stirk> de uma galerinha minha ja convenci 3
<stirk> e um fica zuando que o not dele tem blue e usa windows
<stirk> eu uso linux e nao tenho blue
<aprigio> oq eh blue?
<stirk> nao coloco windows mais nem a pau
<stirk> bluetooth
<aprigio> ah hehee
<aprigio> pensei q vc tivesse falado do tal do winblue
<aprigio> uhauha
<stirk> por Deus tomei birra
<stirk> sou livre o gerenciamento de velocidade de download no ubuntu e fora de serie
<stirk> tudo e melhor
<stirk> em linux
<stirk> to com uma partiçao aqui e acho que vo instala o free pra testa
<aprigio> hehe eh o poder
<aprigio> o freebsd?
<stirk> isso
<aprigio> eu uso ele a anos
<aprigio> eu gosto muito dele , do netbsd e do openbsd
<stirk> nao sei pq sempre quis testa ele mas nunca tive coragem
<stirk> mas agora to tendo coragem pra tudo
<stirk> andei fusando ate o backtrack
<stirk> o duro foi instar o chrome nele mas fiz
<stirk> e ativa a internet
<stirk> ne um dos papos de buteco vc mostro um livro do conectiva 6
<stirk> e eu tinha ganhado a muito tempo a caixa com os livros do 5
<stirk> e o cds
<stirk> o colega meu me robo e deixo a caixa
<stirk> aqui me responde uma coisa tenho aqui a biblia do red rat 6  adianta eu cai encima dela
<stirk> pra eu aprende questao de comados
<aprigio> mas o freebsd eh tranqilo cara
<aprigio> o ports é um dos mellhores gestores de codigo para compilar programas
<aprigio> tem um bom repositorio
<aprigio> o abi linux deixa vc compilar tudo p linux
<stirk> eu vo cai de cara nele
<aprigio> eh bem legal
<aprigio> garotao, eu to falando com vc vendo um negocio aq
<aprigio> mas eu to indo, eu preciso ir
<stirk> o freebsd nao chega a ser um unix nao ne?
<aprigio> aparece no #ubuntu-br-rj
<aprigio> blz?
<aprigio> vou ver se agito uns hangouts ae
<aprigio> sim ele eh um unix
<aprigio> e um dos mais puros
<stirk> ok vou la sim
<aprigio> baseado no source do BSD4
<aprigio> lembrando que o BSD veio antes do Xenix
<aprigio> eh de 77
<stirk> bom saber
<stirk> quero me aprofundar
<aprigio> depois do original Unics (o primeiro unix), veio mais 2 e ee
<stirk> vou instala amanha
<aprigio> ele é a evolucao depois do Unics -> TSS -> BSD
<stirk> na outra partição
<aprigio> blz
<stirk> e ai a gente vai se falado
<aprigio> blz
<aprigio> vc usa so esse nick mesmo, rs?
<stirk> sim ja ate registrei
<aprigio> ok
<aprigio> entao a gente se fala
<aprigio> faloooww
<stirk> falow
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<RogerRoger> olá pessoal
<RogerRoger> :D
<RogerRoger> R.I.P. Papo de Buteco
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-05
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<Rui> tem alguem ai 1
<Rui> ???
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-05-02
<Thiago_MB> boa tarde a todos
<Thiago_MB> to precisando de ajuda com wireless broadcom ...
<Thiago_MB> alguém aí q possa me ajudar?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2015-05-03
<Desthalor> opa
<Desthalor> alguem ai disponivel para um help rapido?
